# Skyline gathering @ Malaysia



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Enjoy the pics. Check out the quad exhaust though 

Link: Year - End Skyline Owners Gathering 2006 - Picture Uploaded - Zerotohundred.com -The Automotive Enthusiasts' Forums


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

looks like a great time had by all. Awesome set of of cars there.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice pics,but what was in all the bags......? :nervous:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

gift bags? or perhaps prizes for best of categories ? haha i dunno but looks good !


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great meet there, cool cars . . . this GTT looks great, I was never a fan of double exhausts on Skylines , but this one appeals to me 









Cheers
Chris


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> Great meet there, cool cars . . . this GTT looks great, I was never a fan of double exhausts on Skylines , but this one appeals to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you blind? :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot it's hideous!!! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I am open to new ideas, it's 2007 by the way . . . .


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Rain said:


> gift bags? or perhaps prizes for best of categories ? haha i dunno but looks good !


Thats what i thought.


I won a trophy over christmas (best of show) :runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

carterjohn, nice to finally put a face on you . .thanks for that, By the way a cracking car:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Holly S***. this car is pure sex









:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheers Chris,and sorry for the hijack  

Im just proud...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

By the way, why is it that in Malaysia and Hong Kong many people drive R34 GTTs and mainly tune them to GTR looks? In Europe or UK R33 R32 GTSs are most popular (most cheap:chuckle: ) . . . .
In Hongkong 200 have GTTs, 5 an R34 GTR and one a Z-Tune


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

that 4 exhaust is hideous....

showbags and all! noice!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Loving the silver R34, with the Z-Tune kit. 

Looks like a good meet had by all.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> By the way, why is it that in Malaysia and Hong Kong many people drive R34 GTTs and mainly tune them to GTR looks? In Europe or UK R33 R32 GTSs are most popular (most cheap:chuckle: ) . . . .
> In Hongkong 200 have GTTs, 5 an R34 GTR and one a Z-Tune


where did you get those numbers from?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

So that's where all the cars have gone!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow some awesome cars there!!! Please enlighten us as to what was in the bags though


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

MY favorite!!!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Some great cars and I too want to know whats in the bags


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Those are goodie bags sponsored from Conoco, a company which produces petroleum products. Inside the bag should be some lubricant stuff etc...

The quad exhaust looks ok.. if only they are further in, just flush in with the bumpers would look great; think the owner got the idea from the 08 GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ent said:


> where did you get those numbers from?


sorry pure randomness , looked the at the HongKong Skyline Club owners list and looked a bit like that


----------

